# HELP! Kindle Dx "new generation" USB unknown device error



## luisa (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a Kindle DX "new generation" the 19 october.  First days it was wonderfull, but the 24 October USB connection died.

The computer (PC, with Windows XP professional edition) no more reconizes the kindle, presents the message "unknown device". In the kindle the battery light is yellow, but the screen with the usb connection dont appears.

I tried another USB port in the same computer, and, after, I tried two other computers (windows xp home edition and windows 7 home edition); The same result. Mailed yesterday to amazon, they ask me the operative system and the browser, I reply, but till now no solution.

I am in Portugal and the kindler is sold from Amazon USA.

Can you help me?

What I did before:
First days I transfered some files from the computer to the kindle, and I erase some of those files after ...  I tried to put some public domain books from Gutemberg Project, after I installed Mobipocket creator in the computer, and converted some technical papers and other files and copied them to the kindle without problems (some were ok, others not, I deleted it).

Thank you

Luisa T


----------



## luisa (Oct 26, 2010)

The problem is solved!
Amazon send the solution:
- MENU ->Settings -> MENU -> Restart (confirm, 5 functions button)

The USB port works again


----------



## hightechprocrastinating (Oct 26, 2010)

Glad you got the problem fixed! Good information to know!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

When in doubt, restart! I restart mine once a month or so. Same for my other computers.

Mike


----------



## m4p5 (Feb 17, 2011)

I had the same trouble: defice unknown. I tried on another computer and there it worked.
Then I come back to the failing PC, go to the system panel->Devices handler (may be not the exact terms, I am french on a french Windows). There I open the mobile devices container and see that Kindle device was faulty, I reloaded the driver and then everything were all right.


----------

